# Seeking advice please.



## Kcg131313 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hello, I have been in the field for 2 years. I have worked for a local company here in Tennessee that did safeguard and MCS. They went out of business. Since then I worked for cut above and seas. Also checked in with altisource, aim, msi, cyprex, and loudan. It's just seems like there is no way to make any money in this business anymore. I have heard safeguard is paying 20 per cut. Who are the people out there working for free?? If all contractors would band together they would have to pay more. Also it seems that Mcs is the only company that pays fair but they give all the work to companies like cut above and seas and by the time the work gets to the contractor there is no profit left. Please let me know if anyone knows of any good companies that pay fair and treat the contractor fairly. Thanks.


----------



## Ct Property Preservation (Aug 2, 2014)

I am here in Florida and the company that used to float me the majority of my work lost their contract with them at the start of the year. We have been dead in the water for a bit. We are just trying to make it like you. Hell, I have even thought about jumping back in a semi for a while. If you hear something let me know as well.


----------



## Kcg131313 (Mar 25, 2015)

I have been crazy slow for 3 months now. And the work I get is basically zero profit. I know the work is there it's just getting spread out too thin. Too many vendors willing to work dirt cheap.


----------



## Ct Property Preservation (Aug 2, 2014)

I feel you on that. We worked for a company for a month or so that will remain nameless as we have a confidentiality clause, even after resignation, that kept ripping us off. We won't even start out vehicles now unless if it profitable. I know there is work here as well, we have applied with a couple of the regular players directly but refuse to work for SG, Cyprexx etc. Our business model is not conducive to theirs. We do not do flat rates, 20 cuts etc. I can give emotional support but otherwise I am lost as well. SG wanted us to take on 90 or so properties but we just don't click. I am not for getting raped like that.


----------



## Kcg131313 (Mar 25, 2015)

As far as I can tell the only company that pays good enough is Mcs and the only way to work for them is through a middle man company. They have 5 or 6 preferred companies that get all the work and pass it out to a constantly revolving door of crappy contractors. I think my days in this business are numbered unless I get on directly with Mcs. But that's hard to do when they have vendors from Oklahoma and all kinds of states that aren't close to me. I think they should have to hire companies based in the state where the work is being done.


----------



## Ct Property Preservation (Aug 2, 2014)

I agree but that it the nature or the business sometimes. I have a realtor I work with directly but it is hit and miss


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Ct Property Preservation said:


> I agree but that it the nature of the third party middle man paper contractor in a suite business sometimes. I have a realtor I work with directly but it is hit and miss


Fixed it for you.

I didn't realize outside of my fifedom that it was more difficult to work for one's self than for the above.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Good luck all! Florida is very saturated with contractors, and MCS requires statewide coverage last I heard, which is why they ue these companies that are willing to cover the whole state.


----------



## Ct Property Preservation (Aug 2, 2014)

It is bound to get better I am sure.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Ct Property Preservation said:


> It is bound to get better I am sure.


If I had a nickle for every time those exact words have been mumbled. . .:sad:


----------



## Ct Property Preservation (Aug 2, 2014)

lol :thumbsup:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

This thread is exactly why I've screamed DIVERSIFY outside of P&P for years. 


If one is going to be in P&P long term you are going to have to have other revenue streams outside of P&P. It seems unavoidable that P&P runs in cycles. 
Some down turns are longer than others.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> I didn't realize outside of my fifedom that it was more difficult to work for one's self than for the above.


There are a few questions one should ask themselves before getting into business with certain companies. By getting into business I mostly mean letting them owe you money.



If they are such a great company why do they need contractors?
if a national is a good national why has an order mill not taken every work order they can produce? The order mills know who the best companies are and that is who they want to work for.
What happened to the last guy who covered this area for this company?


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

mcs will hire vendors direct and you do not need to cover a whole state,they problaby already have a contractor or company for your coverage area...i just received application from them yesterday,and i know lots of companies in my state that does some of their work.


----------

